# Thermostat help



## Beckio (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi all quick question!
Basically I have a bearded dragon who's basking spot is getting abit warmer than it should. I really want to buy a dimming thermostat but I only have a basking bulb and I don't really need a CHE as the temperature in my house doesn't drop too much of a night. 

Is the Habistat digital dimming stat ok for a basking bulb and how would I program it so it wouldn't come on during the night as I don't need it?

I also don't want an on/off stat as it would reduced the life of the bulb.
Thanks


----------



## Gaz1974 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello. The microclimate evo digital stat is the best in my opinion. 
You can set it to dimming mode and program day and night temps. It also has a second channel for lighting.


----------



## Beckio (Sep 23, 2015)

Gaz1974 said:


> Hello. The microclimate evo digital stat is the best in my opinion.
> You can set it to dimming mode and program day and night temps. It also has a second channel for lighting.



Hi, thanks for your reply! I will have a little look into that as it sounds like what I need, does it work with basking bulb?


----------



## Gaz1974 (Nov 5, 2014)

It will work no problem with a basking bulb.


----------

